# garage i did..part 2



## erikjames06 (Feb 16, 2009)

sorry guys dont know why it didnt download last time


----------



## erikjames06 (Feb 16, 2009)

*garage door pics*

door pics


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great! That is a good before and after pic.

What did you use on the doors to prevent rust?


----------



## erikjames06 (Feb 16, 2009)

i used a spray product called rust ender . then painted


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow that door looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great, major improvement. :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I see it now Captain! Looks great!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Where did you get "rust ender"? Looks awesome btw!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow! Night & day, good job. :thumbup:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

when you polish a turd.............
just joking, looks great


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

looks awesome- night and day! I think you probably had some fun prepping that huh? Can anyone say...Visine??


----------

